# business establishment - virtual office info



## Ben Yoshida

hoi hoi 

i was wondering if any one knows any information with regards to virtual offices in tokyo? 

any information, web links or anything else, would be greatly appreciated. 

Yours sincerely 

Ben


----------



## aguri

Hi Ben,

If your interested in setting up virtual offices in Tokyo you could try using Japan virtual numbers from virtualglobalphone. They have good call quality and are also very affordable..They also provide online technical assistance 24/7..Before purchasing the number from them you can use the free trial that they offer..
--


----------



## Centennial

Really appreciative article. The virtual office information is better and people can learn lot of things from this. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Rube

Nothing transparent about this thread.


----------

